# Now a hand in space!



## Saeltari (Apr 6, 2009)

I told you about the red spot; now see what is already happening, and it hasn't even disappeared yet! 

-> Cosmic Hand Reaches for the Light


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Apr 6, 2009)

Wow, that picture's crazy! 

Reminds me of the Hourglass Nebulae that looks like an eye.


----------



## Ursa major (Apr 6, 2009)

I like that picture, Saeltari. Very evocative. 

(By the way, can we be sure that this is not the first sign of an alien arms race? Or is that knowledge beyond our grasp? And is it safe for us to reach for the stars?)




And another strange image there, LoW. (It's like the universe is like some sort of DeviantArt site.)


----------



## Tillane (Apr 6, 2009)

That's a tremendous pic, Saeltari.  Might have to nab that for my desktop...


----------



## Shadow Trooper (Apr 6, 2009)

It's an amazing Universe we live in 

Lovely pictures Saeltari and Lady of Winterfell.


----------



## Drachir (Apr 7, 2009)

Another reassertion of my complete insignificance.


----------



## ManTimeForgot (Apr 7, 2009)

The one thing that any man of science cannot afford to have is a good sense of perspective... (proportions are killer...)

MTF


----------



## dustinzgirl (Apr 7, 2009)

Oh, that's where God's been all these years!

(sorry, I couldn't help myself).

Absolutely amazing image. Even my hubby thought it was cool and he doesn't think anything that isn't a car or engine or electronic device cool.

PS: Drachir, none of us is insignificant. When our sun explodes, our recycled matter will be scattered across space and time, colliding with other matter, and we too will become planets or stars. Or unicorns. That would be cool.


----------



## Shadow Trooper (Apr 7, 2009)

dustinzgirl said:


> PS: Drachir, none of us is insignificant. When our sun explodes, our recycled matter will be scattered across space and time, colliding with other matter, and we too will become planets or stars. Or unicorns. That would be cool.


 
So true DG, we all count.........but Unicorns? Awww your sooo sweet!


----------



## katiafish (Apr 7, 2009)

Wow! Amazing! Desktop, here we go!


----------



## Shadow Trooper (Apr 7, 2009)

NASAs picture of the day (via iGoogle):

A young pulsar shows its hand! 

Well done Saeltari, the Chrons beat iGoogle


----------



## Drachir (Apr 8, 2009)

dustinzgirl said:


> Oh, that's where God's been all these years!
> 
> (sorry, I couldn't help myself).
> 
> ...




I can be insignificant if I choose.  So there.


----------



## Boneman (Apr 8, 2009)

> By Ursa
> _(By the way, can we be sure that this is not the first sign of an alien arms race? Or is that knowledge beyond our grasp? And is it safe for us to reach for the stars?)
> _




As Calvin said to Hobbes, as they sat in the sandpit:

"The surest sign that's there's intelligent life out there in the the Universe, is that none of it has visited here."


----------



## Shadow Trooper (Apr 8, 2009)

Drachir said:


> I can be insignificant if I choose. So there.


 
Not without DGs permission! LOL


----------



## Ursa major (Apr 8, 2009)

* Wonders if the reaction would have been different if the linked Yahoo report had been datelined the 5th of April** rather than the 4th. *










** Yes, you guessed it: Palm Sunday.


----------



## Shadow Trooper (Apr 9, 2009)

Ursa major said:


> * Wonders if the reaction would have been different if the linked Yahoo report had been datelined the 5th of April** rather than the 4th. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ooooh spooky!


----------

